# Never Argue with a Woman



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

One morning the man returns after several hours of fishing on the lake and lays
down to take a nap. His wife, familiar with the lake, decides to take the boat out. 
She rows out a short distance, anchors, and opens her book to read.

Along comes a Game Warden in his boat. He pulls up alongside the woman
and says, "Good morning, Ma'am. What are you doing?"

"Reading a book," she replies, "Isn't it obvious?"

"You're in a regulated fishing area," he informs her.

"I'm sorry, officer, but I'm not fishing. I'm reading."

"Yes, but I see you have all the equipment in your boat. For all I know you could
start fishing at any moment. I'll have to take you in and write you up.

"If you do that, I'll have to charge you with sexual assault," says the woman.

"But, Ma'am, I haven't even touched you," protests the game warden.

"That's true, but you certainly have all the equipment. For all I know you could start
raping me at any moment. "

With a tip of his hat, the man says "Enjoy your book, Ma'am, and have a nice day."


The moral of the story: Never argue with a woman who reads. It's likely she can
also think.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Very Good!


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

He should have arrested her for prostitution. I mean she did have all the necessary equipment.


----------

